# Problem z kde - postinstalation

## kurak

Witam, problem jest tego typu, że z roota - a koniecznie chce z roota nie mogę uruchomić KDE - jak usunę konfigi z ~ to uruchamia się kpersonalizer, no i wszystko fajnie pięknie aż do momentu wybierania wydajności sprzętowej. Tam sie zawiesza, po resecie xów odpala się i na uruchamianiu usług systemowych się wysypuje - tj. nie ma postępu w ładowaniu środowiska. Na innym userze działa bez zarzutów - ale jak pisałem - konieczne jest mi to na roocie.

----------

## cla

KDE z roota...  evil ;]

----------

## kurak

evil evil ale trzeba mi to... nie masz pomysłów?

----------

## lsdudi

ale w jakim celu??

----------

## kurak

A czy to ważne w jakim celu? Z konsoli dostję taki error:

```
startx

hostname: Nieznany host

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.22772

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux lidia 2.6.22-lidia #5 SMP Wed Sep 12 10:17:25 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 September 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 13 21:53:21 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: GetMotionHistory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Synaptics DeviceOn called

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CkConnector.Error: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused

xset:  bad font path element (#132), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

```

 a z innego usera takie coś:

```
startx

hostname: Nieznany host

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/lidia/.serverauth.21968

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux lidia 2.6.22-lidia #5 SMP Wed Sep 12 10:17:25 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 September 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 13 21:52:27 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: GetMotionHistory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Synaptics DeviceOn called

xinit:  Permission denied (errno 13):  Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CkConnector.Error: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Permission denied

/home/lidia/.xinitrc: line 1: startkde: command not found

waiting for X server to shut down Synaptics DeviceOff called

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

Nie można uzyskać deskryptora pliku wskazującego na konsolę

```

 Próbowałem przekompilować dbus, ale to nic nie daje, katalog /var/run/dbus/ istnieje.

----------

## lsdudi

Ja akurat nie widze potrzeby odpalania kde. Być może robisz coś na piechotę :Smile: 

Może tak Xorg.log?? Bardziej to się wydaje problem z czcionkami anie dbusem

----------

## cla

 *kurak wrote:*   

> A czy to ważne w jakim celu? Z konsoli dostję taki error:
> 
> ```
> startx
> 
> ...

 

/me podaje wędkę.

----------

## kurak

E? Jaką wędkę.. nie czaję. Co do Xorg.log to tam też nic poważnego nie widzę.

----------

## w.tabin

 *kurak wrote:*   

> E? Jaką wędkę.. nie czaję. Co do Xorg.log to tam też nic poważnego nie widzę.

 

chyba taką 

```
/home/lidia/.xinitrc: line 1: startkde: command not found
```

----------

## kurak

No to akurat widziałem, ale chodzi mi głównie o to, żeby móc się zalogować z root'a. W sumie nie ważne.

----------

